# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  في حضرة الوطن ( أهداء ألي أرواح الشهداء)

## أبو اية

*وقول للدارلو شبر في بلدنا قول للدارلو شبر في بلدنا * الموت  بي نفسو لو جا و قاصدنا خيبه علينا أن قالوا شردنا نموت و يموت بورانا ولدنا * و برضو نسانا يقاتلوا بعدنا وياريت لو كلنا استشهدنا * يزغرتوا لينا تقول عيدنا وما بنحسبو شهيدنا نقص لعددنا نهلل ليهو كاننا زدنا قول للدارلو شبر في بلدنا أصلنا  انحنا الموت بي زاتو *  الموت المو معروف ميقاتو وما شرع الله انحنا حماتو  *  و جيشنا العارفة الدنيا ثباتو لو كل رجالو استشهدوا ماتو *  الدين مابيموت, بتحرسو بناتو قول للدارلو شبر في بلدنا عشان يانومولي أرضك تتحرر حانجيك بي جيشا زي يوم خيبر تقودوا أسودنا الصوتا  بيزأر نخلي شريط توريت يتكرر وتجفل المنو الخونة بتذعر نعيدو عليهم الله اكبر نعيدو عليهم الله اكبر نعيدو عليهم الله اكبر
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حمدلله على السلامة مشتاقوون
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*السلام عليكم 

عوداً حميداً ابو اية 

شكراً جميلاً
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

حمدلله على السلامة مشتاقوون



الله يسلمك الأخ والغاالي والعزيز طارق وانا رجعتا من يوم كأس الممتاز لك كل الود والتقدير علي المرور الكريم وأن شاء الله رجعنا من غير غياب بأذن الواحد الأحد
التحيه لك وللعقد الفريد
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

السلام عليكم 

عوداً حميداً ابو اية 

شكراً جميلاً



تسلم ياغالي وربنا يزلل الصعاب وما ننقطع منكم ... والله كانت مشاغل الحياة هي التي أبعدتنا عن هذا الصرح الشامخ وعن عالم المريخ الذي تجده بداخل هذا المنتدي العامر برجاله وأخوات نسيبه وكل الأخوان والأخوات لكم كل التجله والشوق ومعا للأمام من أجل مريخ العزة والكأسات المحموله جوا وكأس العالم للأنديه.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نورت المنبر ياابو ايه
ياااخي ليه حارمنا من ابداعاتك دي بالله ؟؟؟
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نورت المنبر ياابو ايه
ياااخي ليه حارمنا من ابداعاتك دي بالله ؟؟؟



منور بوجودكم يا أرقي ويا أجمل مريخاب في الوجود والله زي مازكرتا مشاغل الحياة أبعدتنا كثيرا لكن أن شاء الله ما ننقطع لك كل الود والتقدير علي المرور وعلي الرد الأكثر من رائع... تحياتي  ((((((((( وقولوا يالطيف ))))))))
*

----------

